# Blue Shoe Gai Pan Distortion



## music6000 (Jun 4, 2020)

After waiting nearly 3 months for the PCB's to arrive , Here we are!
This Pedal is O.K, I was expecting more out of it.
The SWEEP control should be a BASS control
If you crank up the PUSH too much it becomes Bloated.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks great, love the artwork! I am building one up right now.


----------



## music6000 (Jun 4, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Looks great, love the artwork! I am building one up right now.


Cheers, It's the empty PCB from the Component side coming through to the front.
Chinese Symbols translated is BLUE SHOE!


----------



## steelplayer (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice work -- cool idea on the artwork!


----------



## Barry (Jun 4, 2020)

Very cool looking, bummer it wasn't all you expected, I've got one in my queue as well, but it's June in Georgia and I do HVAC for a living, so very little build time right now


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 5, 2020)

Barry said:


> Very cool looking, bummer it wasn't all you expected, I've got one in my queue as well, but it's June in Georgia and I do HVAC for a living, so very little build time right now



I feel you Barry, I am in SC and my "workshop" is in my garage and I wish I had some HVAC!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 5, 2020)

music6000 said:


> This Pedal is O.K, I was expecting more out of it.



It's a JHS pedal, apparently your standards are too high.  I'll bet it could be fixed with a few component changes.

Beautiful front panel, clean build.  I was half expecting an eyelet board .


----------



## Barry (Jun 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> It's a JHS pedal, apparently your standards are too high.  I'll bet it could be fixed with a few component changes.
> 
> Beautiful front panel, clean build.  I was half expecting an eyelet board .


I'm all ears for any component changes you'd recommend !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 6, 2020)

I'd need to see a schematic first.
(Nudge, nudge, Mr. PedalPCB)


----------



## music6000 (Jun 6, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> It's a JHS pedal, apparently your standards are too high.  I'll bet it could be fixed with a few component changes.
> 
> Beautiful front panel, clean build.  I was half expecting an eyelet board .


Your right, I forgot!
 It's actually the first JHS pedal I have built or owned.


----------

